# And one has a great view . . .



## otherprof (Aug 29, 2021)

Windows, Vienna


----------



## Space Face (Aug 29, 2021)

Cool.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 29, 2021)

Unusual shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 30, 2021)

Intresting forms.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 30, 2021)

Brilliant. Nominated August POTM.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 30, 2021)

Quite artsy, nice shot.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 30, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Brilliant. Nominated August POTM.


Thanks so much!


----------

